# A few random pics from this summer



## chadk (Jul 16, 2010)

Adoption day for the two older girls 






It was just last year we finalized on the twins... Now here we are again...






Enjoying the baby goat:












This is the farm where we picked out our 2 new piglets:






Had one of the homeschool groups over to meet the critters:















A day at the beach:





Our new pup is growing fast:


----------



## chadk (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's talk turkey ....

These 2 (I think male and female) are growing REALLY fast. Well, fast for a heritige breed... But they don't know they are big yet. The chickens, ducks, and goose all push them around. Not bad, but just move them out of the way to get to the food. The goats are the bullies to them. If the turkeys are face down eating, the goats love to ram them and chase them off and then try to eat their food. So I have to get creative at eating time to keep everyone playing nice...
Even Jasper, the new baby goat likes to give them little head butts and try to climb on them. 
When I open the gate, it is hilarious to see the big gangly birds come running to me for food. They are not shy in the slightest and have no concept of 'personal space', so they end up getting tripped over, stepped on, etc. 

They are neat birds. If they are in fact male and female, I may spare them this fall and let them become breeders for next year. 


















Our new kid Jasper has decided he really likes Tennyson. In general, the little goat is super playful and adventurous. He comes up and bites my pantleg like a dog trying to get attention. And just runs and jumps and climbs and tries to play with who ever will let him. Even if they aren't thrilled with it - like the turkeys.

So Tennyson seems to be his favorite. Not sure why, but Jasper just LOVES Ten. The big dog is soooo patient. Just sits there and puts up with it. He REALLY wants to wrestle and run and play with the little goat, but I'm afraid he may accidently hurt it, so I don't let him (just simple "be gentle" is all it takes for him to understand).

This is Jasper's "Under Dog" move:























Here tis Jasper bringing the pain!!











Here Jasper would just climb up Mt Tennyson and slide back down...






other radom pics...

Ryland and his favorite chicken:


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2010)

A wonderful look into the window in your life, Chad. What's with the two younger boys in the first adoption picture?


----------



## terryo (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, just a small little peek into your window......but such a wonderful one. Enjoy your beautiful family.....they all grow up so fast.


----------



## Missy (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing family you have and the kids are great to,lol. I love the first pic with the boys and those faces, and I just want to squeeze those twins.They are all beautiful.


----------



## chadk (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks 

Oops, I see I grabbed the wrong pic in front of the courthouse. There were several and I meant to grab the one where boys were not goofing around... oh well ....

Meant to post these as well:


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 18, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!! What can I say?

Jasper and Tennyson need to be recorded and saved on DVD for later family gatherings to preserve those memories...it's just too funny. Makes me want to get a goat.

Love those tutus on the younger girls...I remember when that was all my girls wanted to wear all the time...the frilliest, flounciest, filmiest, bounciest skirts!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 18, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL family - you are so blessed


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2010)

You have a beautiful family, you and your wife must be very proud  And I love all of your animals, they are so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chadk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

